# Panasonic plasma and polarized glasses???



## oath7777 (Feb 11, 2013)

hi I've been saving up my money to get a 55 inch plasma TV in the next several weeks.I will be getting it at Costco.I live in the United States. 3d quality is really important to me. but I also needed something that could fit in a budget.Costco has a plasma UT 50 by Panasonic for 749 dollars. it is a 55 inch screen and plays 3d. 

the reason I am writing is because I saw something at Best Buy that really confused me.Best buy had the ST 50 by Panasonic same size screen and it is a plasma as well. now I have been told that all 3 D Plasma TVs are active shutter 3dand that's the Panasonic TVs require active shutter glasses because it is active and not passive 3d .however the video display showcasing the 3d on the Panasonic Plasma TV was able to be viewed with both active and passive 3d glasses . my polarized glasses from The Hobbit showed striking deep 3d on the plasma Panasonic which was clear and crisp .Best Buy also provided battery charged active shutter glasses which also web located the 3d experience on this plasma ST 50 panasonic tv .


how is this possible when I am told that plasmas can only do active shutter 3d ???

what was interesting was that the same cheap polarized glasses reproduced a similar 3d image on an lg tv near it but would not work on a Sony 3 D TV . again I thought all plasma TVs required active shutter battery powered glasses .


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Are you sure it was a Panasonic ST _plasma_ television (may have been a DT50 or WT50)? All of the Panasonic LED/LCD 3D TVs are passive and it's quite possible (in fact likely) that the Best Buy store may have mislabeled the television on display. It shouldn't be possible at all for a plasma to exhibit 3D through passive glasses since the screen output isn't polarized. The LED/LCD line, on the other hand, works that way and will work great with regular theater glasses. They do an excellent job with 3D (other than resolution - see next paragraph).

See the attached list for Panasonic 3D capable televisions. Although the LED/LCD line specifies "Full HD 3D", they drop the vertical resolution in half when in 3D mode (still a good 3D picture). The plasma sets display 3D using all 1080 vertical lines.


----------

